# Endocrinologist appointment, what to ask?



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I have my first appointment with my Endocrinologist next Friday and am so nervous I can't think what I want to ask?  My prolactin levels are 3000, my urine FSH day 3 tests are coming back positive and my last 2 ovulation tests, best being 16.9 have come back as not ovulating.    My periods are all over the place ranging from 26 days to 39.  I feel absolutely dreadful every month with hormones, I don't know if that is normal?  I feel like I am losing it a week every month.  I range from anger, tears to wanting to end it all and only because of my period.

I am 36, single and trying to get pregnant via Cryos Sperm bank alone.  I have only enough money for 3 goes.    My TSH is 5.8 and free t4 13 something but been told that's all normal and no treatment unless it hits above 10 according to my GP.

So what do I need to ask?  So scared all these results mean I am starting an early menopause or the hormones causing irreversible damage if been going on a while.  I was on the pill 11 years until last July so don't know how long all this been going on.

Thank you for any advice and sorry for rambling.  Nerves lol


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi  little nervous 

I always write a list of things you want to ask/ say/ enquire..

Emphasise you are tying to get pregnant...I don't know if your prolactin is in Range, but I know from my owner experience your tsh for fertility is too high...it needs to between 1-2...I know he nhs perceives it to be in range...

I would ask them what is out of range for fertility and your general health, like you said it's affecting your moods  so somehting could be up hormonally...ask them what can be done about it, length of time for treatment ? 

Hope that he,ps a little


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for your help Leenaj

My prolactin should be no more than a couple of hundred and it's 3000 so could be signs of a benign pituitary tumour.

I worry with NHS and TSH as I know they won't treat till over 10 and mine's only just under 6 and I can't afford to go private so that is concerning.

Thanks again, appreciate your help x


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

I know very little about prolactin, but your TSH is too high. It should be below 2.5 for fertility treatment. Having too high TSH suggests your thyroid is not working properly - a lot of stimulating hormone is needed for your thyroid to do anything, hence your TSH is high. The thyroid is extremely important and could affect lots of other levels so I would suggest trying to get this treated. Could you afford to go to a private clinic with the view to having this treated only? I guess you would have to pay for an initial consultation and then the drugs (thyroxine is not expensive) and for a few blood tests to check your levels are coming down. Once your levels are more stable you could then go ahead with your home insemination. Obviously if there is a tumour this may need to be removed - drugs may not work.


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Ladybird.  Unfortunately I can't afford to go private.  I am looking to get pregnant via a sperm donor at a cost of £800 a go and I don't have the funds to go private or fertility clinics because if I used my savings for that I'd have no money for trying to get pregnant and at 36 no time to save again as taken me 3 years to get this.

I just really hope the NHS will help and pinning all my hopes on them coming through for me

Thanks again x


----------



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi alittlenervous,

I think you should be able to get support for your TSH: mine was only 3.08 and am getting repeat prescriptions from the NHS to keep it below 2.5 (first while ttc'ing and then throughout the pregnancy).  

Couldn't get medical exemption for the prescription, but that is not too bad.
It might be worth printing the NICE guidelines for subclinical hypothyroidism while TTC/pregnant: they are very clear that TSH should be below 2.5 and have definitely helped me make the case with my GP.

I hope that works for you!!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Luna

Going to print out my thyroid results and the NICE guidelines too.  Got to learn to be assertive lol.  I just go in nod and trust the drs always right

Thank you again everyone for your help x


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
Just wondering how you got on alittlenervous? I've been searching the whole forum for prolactin threads and your post popped up. I'm being treated for high prolactin due to a microadenoma on my pituatory gland and my levels were only 1000. I've been on a drug to shrink it for about a year.
Hope you got on ok?
Ali x


----------

